# Anyone into collecting old stuff?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got a house full of 1930-1950's things, interesting stylish items like Bakelite radios, china and furniture.
With the Radios I ran out of space so built a little museum down the end of the garden to house them (that's now full!)
I just love the excitement of tracking down these lovely old things, resorting them and enjoying them.
Anyone else into collecting things from the past?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I collect old music. It is called classical music. It is so old that people who wrote it were called "composers." Sheesh! What illogical terms!  

On a more serious note, no, I do not collect much. It is interesting that you collect old radios, though.... Do they still work?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Art Decco pieces. Unfortunately, I cannot afford to collect them.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I collect old coins from Europe, mainly. I'm at the start so I'm close to 1000 now  I rarely buy (no money yet for that), but I swap a lot.

Forgot to mention: I do have a 10 euro Liszt coin and now I'm trying to get my hands on a Wagner one


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I collect old fans. Electric fans. Ones from the 30s-70s I am interested in. It's one of my weirdest interests and I've had it since I was a kid. 

My collection's not very big, but it's getting bigger. Thrift shops, flea markets...wherever I can find them. >.<


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

mstar said:


> On a more serious note, no, I do not collect much. It is interesting that you collect old radios, though.... Do they still work?


About half of them work, it can be a bit expensive getting a specialist to fix them so it's always rather nice when you pick one up that does work.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have this Grundig 'Magic Eye' radio in the loft!









And last time I checked it...a couple of years ago..it still worked!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I really have to buy myself a silk top hat.









Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> I really have to buy myself a silk top hat.
> 
> View attachment 25436
> 
> ...


I really need to buy THAT silk hat....

Don't you think it would look rather charming on a girl? Why on Earth did those women not even know silk hats are forever in fashion....


----------



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

I happen to have a lot of old stuff, but I don't try to collect it. Besides, most of it is music that's falling apart, from 1900-1965 or so.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes I enjoy collecting old books of Latin literature. I often go to Hay-on-Wye (the "book town" in Wales) and come home with a new selection. But my collection is a bit pathetic given how expensive old books tend to be, and given how small the canon of readily available Latin literature is. My dream is to find an old edition of Pliny the Elder's complete Naturalis Historia


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^^

you might find browsing this site interesting; prices can go surprisingly low sometimes:

http://www.antikvariat.net/get/search.cgi?post ("Plinius", such as this page 3. ("Næste" = Next page; "Forrige" = previous page))


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^
> 
> you might find browsing this site interesting; prices can go surprisingly low sometimes:
> 
> http://www.antikvariat.net/get/search.cgi?post ("Plinius", such as this page 3. ("Næste" = Next page; "Forrige" = previous page))


thanks for pointing this out - it looks like a very good website. I'll have to start saving my money!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Yes I enjoy collecting old books of Latin literature. I often go to Hay-on-Wye (the "book town" in Wales) and come home with a new selection. But my collection is a bit pathetic given how expensive old books tend to be, and given how small the canon of readily available Latin literature is. My dream is to find an old edition of Pliny the Elder's complete Naturalis Historia


That's cool! I have an old copy of Tacitus' _Agricola_, but all my other Latin texts are pretty new >.<


----------



## Valkhafar (Feb 23, 2013)

I collect old Pocket Watches. It's a small collection, just five actually. By the serial numbers, I have one from 1950, two from 1947 and 1940, and one from 1919-1920. And "my precious" from 1853-1856.


----------

